# Hessian sacks/money bags?



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey wanted to know where you get those hessian sacks i see breeders use are they just money bags from the bank?


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com.au/i/252806622...%3D705-139619-5960-0%26rvr_id%3D1286085154765

I think I got one like this (without the drawstring) so I guess that'd be sort of what you would search for


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Very similar to money bags but larger,made of calico.I get mine when I buy crix in bulk.
I usually have too many so I try to pass them on because I hate waste


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 18, 2017)

Www.prospectors.com.au have the side tie and draw string calico bags. I prefer the side tie ones but they are harder to find these days. Id you do a general search for calico bags or sample bags you will find them. You can even get themm the size of a pillow case.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 18, 2017)

I just get good quality pillowcases from Good Sammys or the Salvos, usually 50c each, and a lacky band around the folded-over neck. Drawstring bags are never secure enough unless you also use another tie around the top. Always a good idea to turn them inside out in case there are loose threads on the inner seam which might cause tangling and strangulation.

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2017)

We've never had an issue with pillow cases either, although when freighting, I've used a cable tie.


----------

